# stuck poop on a 2 day old



## Merry Beth (Jul 25, 2008)

the subject says it all. Is there any easy way to remove the poo? The kid is doing fine other than this big glob of yellow poo stuck to her bottom.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

give her a bath and then dry with the blow dryer. I am assuming your bottle feeding the kid or else mom isn't doing a very good job cleaning her up.


----------



## Merry Beth (Jul 25, 2008)

This is our first batch of kids and no, she is with her mother. I thought that maybe the mom might be the problem because we had one mom with no kid poo problems, one with slight kid poo problems and with this mom both her kids have had to be cleaned by us. Thanks for your help. )


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

Take a paper towel with a glob of vaseline on it and put it on the poop clump and work it around some... the poop clump comes right off.. EASILY ! :biggrin
Never pull the poop of without the vaseline


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

sometimes FFs dont' clean their kids up very well. 
Bella Star, that is a good idea with the vaseline!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Plus the vaseline then would help keep more poo from sticking I would think Good Idea.


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

I keep baby wipes in the barn and have used those on the 4 legged kids just like I would on my 2 legged ones.


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

I spray cooking oil on, let it set to soften and in about 10 minutes it's easy to clean off.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

This was the first year in many years I had baby butts and faces to take care of with my dog Merlot taking care of her own brood of 11. You take for granted all the things your dogs do for you!

I also spray oil on baby butts and rear udders to make them easier to clean...likely learned this from Bernice  Vicki


----------



## Merry Beth (Jul 25, 2008)

thanks for the great ideas ladies. I 'm sure I'll have more poop to clean in the near future. r


----------



## Bethany (Jan 9, 2008)

Cooking oil...great idea!! I'll remember that one.


----------



## goatmom (Oct 26, 2007)

great tips!! I had a set of twin does this year that had the most awful colostrum poop ever -it dried like globs of wax on their little bottoms -had never seen that before.


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

You're welcome!  Thats why I appreciate my does who do clean butts. That stuff is worse than goo! 
thanks Vicki for the reminder about the rear udders too, old age is setting in! :crazy


----------

